# ADSL USB Modem supported?

## firestar

Hi all,

I was previously using FreeBSD and now interested to try out gentoo. Right now I am connecting to the Internet via ADSL using Aztech USB modem. The spec of the modem is here: http://www.aztech.com/products/dsl500u.htm.

I have no problem using it in win2k. However, I am having difficulty setting up the modem and ADSL in FreeBSD, and so far no one in the newsgroup is able to offer any solution.

How do you connect using ADSL with USB modem in gentoo? Is it easy?  Anyone had experience with such combination? thanks in advance.

Regards,

Firestar

----------

## Malakin

Aztech doesn't have any Linux drivers for that device and there are none listed anywhere else I can find.

When it comes to dsl/cable modems people should always get external models with ethernet jacks on them.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

while some usb dsl modems are supported (namely alcatel) I don't know about Aztech.

In any case, PPPoE using ethernet modems is the best and  100% standard way to go (and I have found it lightwears ahead in stability), next time you make a dsl contract ask your ISP for pppoe instead. If it wasn't for random power loses, my home gateway pc on an ethernet alcatel would have a lot more uptime than just 71 days which is its current record.

----------

## firestar

Ok thx guys. Looks like I have no choice but to stick to Win2k.

----------

## klieber

moving to hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

## Messiah

any one has a choice, but a choice comes at a price. Go buy yourself an DSL modem that has an ethernet-connection on the LAN-side (like stated before), and you will no more have to choose your OS depending on what provider you connect to. That of course only applies if you can get an ethernet card working in the OS you would like to use  :Razz: 

----------

## hulmeman

You do NOT need an ethernet modem!

Ive set up ppp with an Alcatel Speedtouch USB on my Gentoo box with no problem at all!  Its been running for over a week without disconnecting.

All you need to do is:

Cofigure kernel with:

	Support for USB (CONFIG_USB) [M] 

  	Preliminary USB device filesystem (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS) [Y] 

  	UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI) [M] 

  	UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT) [M] 

  	OHCI (Compaq, .......) support (CONFIG_USB_OHCI) 	[M]

	PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (CONFIG_PPP) [M] 

 	PPP support for sync tty ports (CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M] 

	[*] Non-standard serial port support 

	   HDLC line discipline support

	[*] Unix98 PTY support

emerge ppp

The os driver: http://benoit.papillault.free.fr/get.php3?location=speedtouch/speedtouch-21062001.tar.gz

make and make install

get the mgmt.o part of the closed driver from:

http://www.alcatel.com/consumer/dsl/supuser.htm

Follow these instructions:

http://benoit.papillault.free.fr/speedtouch/user.en.php3

and away you go!

Any problems, just contact me

Baz

----------

## firestar

Does your tips apply to other USB modem such as Aztech? Thanks!

Firestar

 *hulmeman wrote:*   

> You do NOT need an ethernet modem!
> 
> Ive set up ppp with an Alcatel Speedtouch USB on my Gentoo box with no problem at all!  Its been running for over a week without disconnecting.
> 
> All you need to do is:
> ...

 

----------

## flanksteak

You could give it a try. I don't know which chipset is in the Alcatel USB modem, or if the firmware you upload is compatible. Your best bet is to try it out and post whatever problems you run into. That way we can offer suggestions. I use the Alcatel USB modem and it works like a charm. 

good luck

----------

